# Wind noise



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

I got my Cruze a couple of days ago and love it very much. One thing I noticed was slight wind noise on the driver side near the top by the air bag word. Is there any suggestions that can be given to lessen the noise? It's not terrible, and wasn't deal breaking for me, but if I just want to have a quiet ride to think (no radio on, etc) it can be noticable at high speeds.


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

I am having the same issue with my '11 Eco. The dealer has tried 2 attempts at fixing it but it is still there. They have been adjusting the door inwards and maybe 'tweeking' the frame. I will mention it again when I go back but it is not terrible but I think it could be better. Some on the forum have had thiers fixed by replacing the rubber seal so maybe that is the answer. Just getting the dealer to do it may be the problem.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a 2012 1LT RS and the wind/road noise is very noticeable. It sounds like the window is slightly open. I see others have complained about the same issue. Mine is coming from the door post (section between the front and rear doors where the seat belt height adjuster is located). It is louder on the highway for sure. I have listened closely all around the door area and that is where mine is the loudest. My dealer said it was normal...I say BS!


----------



## silverfox (Jan 5, 2012)

I have a 2012 LS and have the same wind noise fron the drivers door. Only notice at highwaty speeds. I am taking to dealer in a few weeks for a few other issues will keep you posted


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

If your dealer can't figure it out on the first visit, call GM. I can't tell you how many people are too lazy to do this, then come here on the forums and start complaining about it expecting to get something done. Call GM and have them remedy this situation for you. They will provide your seemingly incompetent dealer with the information needed to fix the problem, or they'll find you another dealer. They will stick with you the whole way to make sure the problem gets resolved.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

I didn't come here to complain, just to see if anyone had some ideas to try before going into the dealer. I will definitely try them if there are none provided.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Eiolon said:


> I didn't come here to complain, just to see if anyone had some ideas to try before going into the dealer. I will definitely try them if there are none provided.


I wasn't referring to you in particular. Just trying to outline the importance of contacting GM directly when there's a problem the dealer is not able to resolve.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Trying to solve this problem myself, know how to stop it, just place my right hand, palm down so my baby finger is closing the gap between the window and the frame by being pressed firmly in the inner upper rear corner of the window. 

Did verified the window is fully closed and aligned properly. Only difference I have noted between the drivers's door and passenger side that doesn't have that noise, is that vertical weather external strip on the outside of the glass was heat sealed to the top member. On the driver's side, got carried away and thinned out that vertical strip about 3/4" of a inch. That could be flapping at higher speeds. Passenger side is thick clear up to the top.

That I plan on bringing to the attention of my dealer for his opinion. Am aware of the venturi effect creating a vacuum that could be pulling that weather strip outward. Was tempted to augment that section with some black rubber cement to see if that made a difference, but heck, will let my dealer worry about it. Could be a TBS or something, seems like I am not the only one with this problem.


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

I've got wind noise too. Pretty annoying.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I believe it is an issue with the weather stripping. There is an official GM issue on the 2011 Cruze

Mine goes away when I put Leather polish between the door and the stripping. All the rattles and noises coming from the window go away. 

For a constant hissing then the fix is to apply a strip of soft material to add to the weather stripping. If I find the GM issue I'll post it here. I can't find it now. It has an issue number and everything.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Ah. I found it



> Fix for wind noise.
> 
> Whistle/Hiss Noise at Outside Rearview Mirror and/or Wind Noise from Top of Front Door - (Nov 16, 2010)
> 
> ...


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I can't be bothered. Because I can't hear it unless I'm looking for it, so meh. I just keep the stripping with a bit of polish and I'm OK. I started having rattling noises from the window. That was bad. As soon as I gave the stripping some love, it stopped.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Interesting TSB on the window noise, apparenty they fixed the side view mirror problem on the 2012's. Did note that top inside weather strip is a folded upward "V" with not very much outward tension on it. On my 04 Cavalier, using a felt lined steel channel that is noise free. Wondered who came up with this brilliant idea.

So there fix is to jam something flexible in that "V" to give more outward tension. Was going to try something like that. Sounds like a cheap cure, GM could go back a couple of years when they knew how to make a weather tight seal, but I guess that is asking for too much.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

silverfox said:


> I have a 2012 LS and have the same wind noise fron the drivers door. Only notice at highwaty speeds. I am taking to dealer in a few weeks for a few other issues will keep you posted


My 2011 LS also. It kind of deadens the already quiet stereo.


----------



## rbtec (Feb 3, 2012)

NickD said:


> Interesting TSB on the window noise, apparenty they fixed the side view mirror problem on the 2012's. Did note that top inside weather strip is a folded upward "V" with not very much outward tension on it. On my 04 Cavalier, using a felt lined steel channel that is noise free. Wondered who came up with this brilliant idea.
> 
> So there fix is to jam something flexible in that "V" to give more outward tension. Was going to try something like that. Sounds like a cheap cure, GM could go back a couple of years when they knew how to make a weather tight seal, but I guess that is asking for too much.


Pictures please.



Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I think this is a batch thing. I have the last batch from 2011, no wind noise. Cabin is quiet as can be all the way up to 100 mph.


----------



## grego34 (Dec 27, 2011)

the body mgr at the dealership told me it was the mirrors and told me that there was nothing they could do about it even though GM knows about it.. So as a customer of a defected product, are we satisfied with the service??? NOT me.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eiolon said:


> I got my Cruze a couple of days ago and love it very much. One thing I noticed was slight wind noise on the driver side near the top by the air bag word. Is there any suggestions that can be given to lessen the noise? It's not terrible, and wasn't deal breaking for me, but if I just want to have a quiet ride to think (no radio on, etc) it can be noticable at high speeds.



Eiolon,
I would like to congratulate you on the purchase of your new Cruze. I would suggest that you have your dealership look into this for you. They are in the best position to get this properly taken care of for you. If you have any further questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

I would suggest to anyone having this issue that you take your vehicle into your local dealership. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi Stacy,

I already took my 2012 Chevy Cruze in for this and they told me that there was "No Problem Found" and that it was normal. My car is going back in to the same dealer in about 2 weeks for its first oil change as well as numerous squeeks, rattles, pops and clunks. I love the gas mileage and feel of this car, but not all of the previously mentioned noises. Lets see what they say this time.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

For the squeaks and rattles I'd suggest, if they're coming from the windows/doors, to keep all that rubber moist. On mine the windows were rattling and whenever I went through a bump a heard the body twisting and squeeking. As soon as I sprayed the polish on the weather stripping it all stopped. 

Only real issue I have is the rear back speaker on the right side sounds like its broken, but only sometimes. Darn.

Out of all the things that could go wrong with a new car, a shifty speaker is nothing.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

I wonder if installing the wind/rain deflectors will take care of the hissing noise issue.










They have all that stuff at the dealers in Thailand. So you can just order and let them put in on. The ones for the Cruze are OK. They don't stick out or look bad.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

It would probably help, but it would be just a bandaid for the real problem. Attack the source, not the symptom.

Sent from my HTC Vision using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

ChuzCruze said:


> Hi Stacy,
> 
> I already took my 2012 Chevy Cruze in for this and they told me that there was "No Problem Found" and that it was normal. My car is going back in to the same dealer in about 2 weeks for its first oil change as well as numerous squeeks, rattles, pops and clunks. I love the gas mileage and feel of this car, but not all of the previously mentioned noises. Lets see what they say this time.



ChuzCruze,
I understand your frustration with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the outcome of your appointment with your dealership. If you have any other questions please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

My irritation started with a hissing wind noise, I was able to fix this by using a small piece of rubber stock to increase the outward pressure of the window to the weather strip. I wasn't satisfied too long with just getting rid of the hissing noise because the wind noise was still there. Unable to figure out the wind noise, I brought the car to the the dealership and they said it was normal. I called GM, gave them my story, they "investigated", called back and said I was the first person to complain about this, apologized and said there isn't anything they can do and gave me one year of on-star for free in addition to the 6 months. Turning up the radio drowns out the wind noise, but I shouldn't have to do this at least you wouldn't think since Chevrolet dedicated so much time and effort to making sure the triple seal would make the cabin quiet. Just like others, it sounds like the window is cracked at highway speeds. My Cruze is a 2011 LT1.
Stacy, I hope you are able to get to the bottom of this, so a TSB can be generated. It seems the only way the dealerships in south Louisiana will acknowledge there is a problem is if there is a TSB available, otherise, it's "Normal".


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

silverfox said:


> I have a 2012 LS and have the same wind noise fron the drivers door. Only notice at highwaty speeds. I am taking to dealer in a few weeks for a few other issues will keep you posted


I have a 2011 LS and has the same problem. The other day I noticed part of the weatherstripping was wet whne the rest was dry Problem?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> I would suggest to anyone having this issue that you take your vehicle into your local dealership. Please keep me posted on the outcome of your visit to the dealership. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


They fixed a different wind noise, but not the one i requested, when i brought it back they could not duplicate the noise and supposedly they took it on the highway... But i clearly hear it on the highway and so does everyone else...It is coming from the windshield


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> My irritation started with a hissing wind noise, I was able to fix this by using a small piece of rubber stock to increase the outward pressure of the window to the weather strip. I wasn't satisfied too long with just getting rid of the hissing noise because the wind noise was still there. Unable to figure out the wind noise, I brought the car to the the dealership and they said it was normal. I called GM, gave them my story, they "investigated", called back and said I was the first person to complain about this, apologized and said there isn't anything they can do and gave me one year of on-star for free in addition to the 6 months. Turning up the radio drowns out the wind noise, but I shouldn't have to do this at least you wouldn't think since Chevrolet dedicated so much time and effort to making sure the triple seal would make the cabin quiet. Just like others, it sounds like the window is cracked at highway speeds. My Cruze is a 2011 LT1.
> Stacy, I hope you are able to get to the bottom of this, so a TSB can be generated. It seems the only way the dealerships in south Louisiana will acknowledge there is a problem is if there is a TSB available, otherise, it's "Normal".




cruzin_right,
I completely understand your frustration with this issue. Also thank you for your feed back. I take these concerns and issues and forward them to the proper people. If you would like you can send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, current mileage as well as the dealership that you are working with and I can look into this further for you. I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iKermit said:


> They fixed a different wind noise, but not the one i requested, when i brought it back they could not duplicate the noise and supposedly they took it on the highway... But i clearly hear it on the highway and so does everyone else...It is coming from the windshield


iKermit,
Thank you for your feed back. I would like to look into this further for you. Can you please send me a PM with your personal information (full name, address and phone number), VIN number, current mileage and the name of the dealership that you are working with? I look forward to hearing back from you.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 31, 2012)

Hi. I have a 2011 Eco with a May 2011 build date. I took it in for the TSB which eliminated the wind noise at the upper corner of the door. I still have a pronounced wind noise around the driver's side mirror. It's not a hiss noise like the other part of the TSB mentions. Would I be wasting my time by having that done? Is there another fix for wind noise around the mirrors or the front part of the door. It's more pronounced in headwinds and crosswinds, but is evident any time I'm going over 40 mph. Thanks for any feedback.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had a 40 mph crosswind the other day, really noticed that noise from the upper rear corner of the drivers window. And this was driving at 25 mph. Can miss that, left ear is close to that corner.

Found I had a fresh roll of adhesive backed weather stripping 3/16" thick by 3.8" wide, too wide so cut an eighth inch off of it. Starting from the front of the top window, pulled down that V weather strip, exposed bare metal and with right hand taped that strip to the metal all the way to the rear with a neat corner.

Does add tension, window closes and opens nicely, invisible, but haven't had a chance to try it yet. Winds died down, and have to drive twenty miles to cheat a little and drive 71 mph for a final test. If it doesn't work, can just as easily pull it out, but will see what happens. If it works, have three other doors to follow suit.

Actually rolled down my rear windows for the first time, neat, they go all the way down, most four door cars I had in the past would only go down half way.


----------



## shaggszgn (Jun 25, 2011)

I have this wind noise issue as well, it is very annoying. Looks like anther trip back to the dealer.


----------



## kevinolson (Mar 31, 2012)

would an after market rain/wind window deflectors fix this issue ?


----------



## CruzeBC (Feb 10, 2012)

I have the same issue as well. I have the window visors on.I think they made it louder IMHO. Not a solution. I can also feel wind coming through the power window buttons and interior door release handles as well. I wonder if GM didn't bother to install the plastic sheeting behind the door panels, like on all other vehicles. Dodge had the same problem years ago with weather stripping. They made new rubbers for everyone who asked for them. It was a fairly large recall. Hopefully GM will have a similar solution? Provided there are enough complaints. 

The way I look at it, is? What do you want from a $20K commuter car It's not a lexus or a mercedes. It is however, A very well built car IMHO. That's coming from a guy who used to beat the crap outta Honda's and Toyota's. I have owned my Cruze RS for "less" than 4 months and have put on 22,000kms. I can tell you this car was built well, and you get a lot for your money. Not to mention the fuel economy is unbelievably good in this economy. I applaud GM/Chevrolet, for converting Honda and Toyota lover's the world around.

THX


----------



## EcoCruzer (Mar 4, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> Hi. I have a 2011 Eco with a May 2011 build date. I took it in for the TSB which eliminated the wind noise at the upper corner of the door. I still have a pronounced wind noise around the driver's side mirror. It's not a hiss noise like the other part of the TSB mentions. Would I be wasting my time by having that done? Is there another fix for wind noise around the mirrors or the front part of the door. It's more pronounced in headwinds and crosswinds, but is evident any time I'm going over 40 mph. Thanks for any feedback.


Would you happen to have the TSB number on your invoice? I would like it to give to my dealer for the same issue. I saw the post earlier in this thread but no TSB number.


----------



## StoneCrab (Sep 14, 2011)

I had a wind buffeting or flapping type noise from upper rear corner of driver door that was worse in crosswinds or high speed. Found the problem was the weatherstrip on the front edge of the rear door had pulled away from the groove it is mounted on. It wasn't obvious by looking but I pushed it back in place and it was 1/2" or more off of the mount. I checked the passenger side also and it had also pulled away some but not as much as the driver side. Problem solved in my case.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

I too would like the TSB number. My dealer says no TSB exists.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Adding that weather strip to the top Vee weather strip for more tension greatly reduced the noise at highway speeds. Further investigation revealed yet another vertical Vee weather strip at the rear of the drivers door.

Comparing that outward tension with the passenger side door, greater with the latter. These are exactly opposite of other and wonder if they were supplied by different vendors. The guy that ironed in that Vee on the drivers door, used a lot more pressure for a flatter Vee with less outward tension.

My weather strip cure is just for fun and confirmation, going to see my dealer for new correct weather strips. But have a bad feeling all these Vee weather strips will be flat.

Another page of not so hot an idea added to my book, when weather strip technology is now over 90 years old.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

NickD, any success getting your dealer to correct the weather strips? 
Anyone else have success eliminating/reducing wind noise?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> NickD, any success getting your dealer to correct the weather strips?
> Anyone else have success eliminating/reducing wind noise?


Really not worthwhile to make a special trip for this, quiet now, only took a couple of minutes. Used a piece of Comfort Seal 3/8" wide by 3/16" thick open cell plly foam tape, but cut the width to about 1/4".

First I did the entire top strip, helped, but the major culprit, least on mine, was that 17" high vertical strip at the rear of the door. That folded weather strip was really pasted down, had to work it free to get my own weather strip under it. Sticks out now and killed that noise.

Ha, when I took my Cruze back to my dealer with an inoperative USB port, that I wasn't about to fool with, for all I knew the radio was bad. Turned out, Lordstown forgot to plug it in. They really got excited about my side moldings, splash shields, floor mats, and the way I installed my Garmin GPS with lifetime map and traffic updates.

Suppose if they found out how I repaired my window leaks, would also get excited about that as well, LOL. Now those rattles in the passenger door pocket where my wife likes to store her makeup. Mentioned that to her, said, learn how to live with it, LOL. Maybe I will find a piece of carpet to lie in there.


----------



## newcruzer17 (Feb 8, 2012)

Geeze! Having read all the comments here, my Eco is one of the quietest cars I have ever had. Wind and road noise is negligible. Is GM's quality control that bad?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

newcruzer17 said:


> Geeze! Having read all the comments here, my Eco is one of the quietest cars I have ever had. Wind and road noise is negligible. Is GM's quality control that bad?


Since I was in education for seven years, had to grade. If I graded Cruze on this window noise issue based on lineal feet of weather stripping, would have to give them a 98%. With this method, would graduate with high honors. But if based on the percentage of windows that needed repair, one out of four did, so could only give them 75%. Not very good, but still passing. 

Really don't need to be a mechanical engineer to find these problems, with the door opened put the palms of your hands on the frame of the door with your fingers on either side of the glass. Maximum movement should be a stiff 1 mm. Was getting more like 3 mm of relatively free movement, just on the drivers door. So stuffed in some self adhesive weather strip foam between the folds of that stock weather strip.

Not only stiffened and reduced that side to side movement, but killed that wind noise as well. Consider this minor. Engines on fire or coolant odors, that is major. But even these are minor repairs, but the consequences to your health can be astronomical.

Now if someone goes deaf with this wind noise, that can major.


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Hey NickD, do you have pictures (or can you take pictures) of the weatherstrips that you modified? I may try this out since the wind noise is right next to my ear while driving LOL. Stacy, the GM rep, states GM is aware of the wind noise concern and is working on a resolution.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

NickD said:


> Really don't need to be a mechanical engineer to find these problems, with the door opened put the palms of your hands on the frame of the door with your fingers on either side of the glass. Maximum movement should be a stiff 1 mm. Was getting more like 3 mm of relatively free movement, just on the drivers door. So stuffed in some self adhesive weather strip foam between the folds of that stock weather strip.
> .


What is not supposed to be moving? The glass? I am trying to find the source or noise on my car but not sure where the problem is on the window.


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

NickD said:


> So stuffed in some self adhesive weather strip foam between the folds of that stock weather strip.


Confirmed. I laid in about 6" of 1/4" weatherstripping with another 1" coming down over the corner, then went for a drive. No more hooting in my left ear at any speed.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

So should I place it between the two pieces of felt as shown below











or the large piece of rubber?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Eiolon said:


> What is not supposed to be moving? The glass? I am trying to find the source or noise on my car but not sure where the problem is on the window.



View attachment 5087


With the window fully down, door closed, and you on the outside of the vehicle will find a neoprene weather strip that mates with the outside part of the window. Lift that up.

Will find a microfiber weather strip that mates with the inside of the window, and its folded up with the crease at the bottom, you can open that fold with your fingers.

That is where you can insert a 3/16" thick adhesive back piece of foam weather strip, I had 3/8" and cut that down to 1/4" with a pair of scissors and a steady hand. Pulled off the adhesive protected tape and laid it as close to the bottom of that fold as possible.

Then ran my fingers over the fold to press it down, I started at the very front on the top weather strip and worked clear to the top rear of the window. That strip was about 35" long, elected to do the entire top folded down flat stock weather strip, now it has a minor budge in it for a tighter fit.

Did exactly the same thing for the rear vertical strip, is a bit tighter to work in, that strip was about 17" long. That vertical strip was really pasted down flat on my car, very carefully had to pry it free. Right door weather stripping without the foam in it did budge out. Left window up had side play on it before I put in the foam, that side play virtually disappeared.

Wonder why these guys at Chevy are taking so long in trying to figure out what is wrong when it is perfectly obvious. Should have struck with the same kind of weather strip that was used for the last 70 years without problems, instead of this crazy folded design.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## ChuzCruze (Feb 9, 2012)

Thanks NickD!


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

NickD said:


> View attachment 5087
> 
> 
> With the window fully down, door closed, and you on the outside of the vehicle will find a neoprene weather strip that mates with the outside part of the window. Lift that up.
> ...


Tried this on my Cruze. Did it exactly how NickD recommended. Everything worked out pretty well until I closed the window. The window went up to the top then immediately reversed and went down half way. I thought I accidentally hit the switch twice. Tried it 4 more times, did the same thing. Looks like the glass is feeling too much pressure and automatically reversing. Removed the foam at the top and window is back to normal. Back to the drawing board. LOL.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

ems2158 said:


> Tried this on my Cruze. Did it exactly how NickD recommended. Everything worked out pretty well until I closed the window. The window went up to the top then immediately reversed and went down half way. I thought I accidentally hit the switch twice. Tried it 4 more times, did the same thing. Looks like the glass is feeling too much pressure and automatically reversing. Removed the foam at the top and window is back to normal. Back to the drawing board. LOL.


Or just take it back to your dealer and let them figure it out.

Thinking about possibilities, could have used a stiffer foam, durometer is the word for the pliability of rubber components. Then the installation, did have to cut that strip down to 1/4" and apply it neatly without any twist, and just slightly below the open edge of the stock weather strip but low enough so its invisible.

In imprecise engineering terms, just want to increase that bulge of the stock weather strip, a tad. 

Still a stupid design in my opinion that does not count. Can imagine having to do this to the other three windows.

Maybe the guy that designed these, when in his mom's womb, she was frightened by when licking an envelop, it wouldn't stay stuck. So he wanted to be darn sure, his folds would really stay flat. Using folds in weather strip? Wonder if he got a patent on this?

US Patent office doesn't give a darn if you apply for really a stupid or a very clever idea, all they care about is that it is an original really stupid idea.

Read a really stupid idea in a Motorola patent about a high impedance car battery tester. Anyone is an gram of brains knows a battery has to be tested under load. But that patent expired so now when you go to Walmart with a battery that dies putting a 194 light bulb across it, that tester says its good, therefore not covered under warranty.

DO NOT BUY BATTERIES FROM WALMART. And I would love it if they would take me to court by making this statement.


----------



## ems2158 (Feb 2, 2012)

*wind noise*



NickD said:


> Or just take it back to your dealer and let them figure it out.


Took it back to the dealer, usual dealer response; "normal wind noise for this vehicle, we tested 2 others and it is the same." Apparently they recognized that there is an unacceptable amount of wind noise, "but they all do it."

I guess I'll wait and see if there is a TSB for this. I have to support the dealer, to a certain extent. If the weather stripping is not engineered properly there is not much they can do. I looked over the weather stripping carefully and it appears to have been installed correctly. 
The V strips are not glued down as some people have found. Anyhow, I really like the Cruze and am happy with it. Less wind noise would make it nearly perfect for me.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

That wind noise was right next to my left ear and annoying, but not noticeable if driving under 40 mph. That is another solution. Definitely checked the operation of the window. Its quiet now.

I never stuck my hands or head out of an opened window to see what happens when closing it. Like my garage door, hardly bumps you, reverses and goes back up again. But did read this in the owners manual:

"Power Windows
{WARNING
Leaving children in a vehicle with
the keys is dangerous for many
reasons. Children or others could
be badly injured or even killed.
They could operate the power
windows or other controls or even
make the vehicle move. The
windows will function and *they
could be seriously injured or killed
if caught in the path of a closing
window.* Do not leave keys in a
vehicle with children.
When there are children in the
rear seat use the window lockout
button to prevent unintentional
operation of the windows."

So apparently by your experience, the Cruze windows must have a limited pressure reversing switch. Could try that with a pillow, but not my head.

From all the power windows vehicles I have, don't recall any windows this fast as in the Cruze.

Wife and I dated for two years, got hitched eight years ago, and all these years, my prized 88 Supra Turbo was stored in an extra garage in my back yard. Finally dug it out, went through and cleaned everything, registered it and put it back on my insurance policy and took her for her first ride in it last night.

Her only comment was, I like the Cruze much better. She does have a good point.

Still have a large roll of that foam left over, bring it over, and let's see what we can do with it. Only takes about five minutes.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

I passed on my info to Stacy and received a call from a GM Representative. She took my info and 3 days later called me back stating that the dealerships she contacted including the one I use has had NO customer complaints of wind noise. She also said that there is NOT a TSB in the works concerning wind noise. I think GM is turning a blind eye to this or the dealership aren't reporting to GM and they are truly unaware! Maybe it is normal, but GM shouldn't be boasting in there marketing the research and technology that went into the noise (wind/engine) reduction.
On a different note, while I do believe there are some issues with the seals. The noise I hear always seems like there is a crosswind no matter the direction and no matter if there is wind or not. So I did an experiment, I pulled the side mirror in while driving on the highway to see what would happen. The "crosswind" noise I was hearing changed frequency and volume. I'm wondering if allot of the noise is actually turbulence from the side mirror or lack of aerodynamics in the body of the car. 
Ebay has two "Noiseless" seals, one is for the edge of the door and another is to double up on the seal that goes around the door opening. I have purchased both of these to see if it helps at all, I will post my findings, but they are being shipped from Korea so it may take a while.
If by chance it is an aerodynamic issues with the body, I want to point out that my Cruze has the RS body package in case there is some sort of correlation between this and the wind noise. Are there any non-RS Cruzes experiencing wind noise that is louder than expected?
Has anyone installed the window visors to see if these cut down on wind noise?
I added the foam tape to the window seal as NickD mentioned, while I think it helped a little there was no drastic change.
Just as a measuring device (not scientific), I installed the Noise Watch EOE app on my iPhone to measure the decibel level in different areas in my car. Cruzing at 60mph on smooth pavement, with the radio off, no cars passing and the A/C on low fan speed (1) I have a 66 decibel right in front of the horn and a 71 decibel right next to the upper rear corner of my driver side window. It was 73 before adding NickDs sealing idea. The passenger side window has a reading of 65 w/o any mods. I thought this was interesting. 
Just passing on my findings, hope it's useful for someone else.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Just took off the molding around the top of the door frame and did a test drive. By doing this I was able to determine where most of the wind noise was coming from. In my car, the noise is actually coming from the seal that goes completely around the door. The noise was around the top-vertical edge near the seat belt compartment. By placing a towel in this area, the sound gets almost completely muffled. I hope to schedule a test drive with the dealer and show them my findings. In my case, I had a window leak noise and now I have a door seal wind noise. Attached is a photo where the noise is coming from in my car.


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Love how we are figuring this out for GM.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Found so-called improved silicone rubber on ebay, from Korea for all four door frames for 70 bucks. But nothing about the window weather stripping.

On mine, could block that noise by holding my right hand between the glass and the window frame, so knew exactly where that problem was. Cruze is using a double rubber molding on the door/body frames, made sure that was pressed in.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Here are the two I ordered:
This one is additional seal, so I guess it would be tripled







08 11 Chevy Holden Cruze weather strip Noiseless | eBay
This one is to add noise protection to the door edge (I don't think there is actually a problem in this area, but thought I'd order it anyways). GM uses a similar seal on the Acadia, which seems to work well. If anything it will plug up much of the space between the front and rear door eliminating some of the turbulence noise that could occur when wind blowing over an empty void as of such







08 11 Chevy Holden Cruze Door Noiseless Strip 2P 690mm | eBay

I had the "hissing" noise coming form the window seal and fixed it by jamming a piece of rubber stock cut to fit up in the corner. This reduced the noise; however, it wasn't enough to satisfy me, so that is why I'm active on this thread. By taking off the molding, which I think was diffusing and dispersing the noise making it difficult to locate, I was able to determine the rubber seal around the door is actually leaking air. Before taking off the molding it sound similar to crosswind; however, it was a definite hissing noise once the molding was removed. I'm going to play around with it on my way home just to make sure, but by placing a towel over the seal the noise is eliminated. I hoping the seals mentioned above really work. I might be wasting money, but there is only one way to find out.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

I see, first one is a replacement, second link is an addition. Kind of like that one for keeping and icy rain from freezing the door. But that only goes half way up, so hopefully the first link will solve your problems as the top of the front door presses against that strip.

Let us know.

Ha, looked at that mechanic wearing mechanics gloves, wife made me buy a couple of pairs. I can't do anything with those things on, need that feel.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

NickD said:


> I see, first one is a replacement, second link is an addition. Kind of like that one for keeping and icy rain from freezing the door. But that only goes half way up, so hopefully the first link will solve your problems as the top of the front door presses against that strip.
> 
> Let us know.
> 
> Ha, looked at that mechanic wearing mechanics gloves, wife made me buy a couple of pairs. I can't do anything with those things on, need that feel.


Same here. I never could wear mechanic's gloves. 

Looking forward to seeing a solution to this. I currently don't have the problem, but that doesn't mean I never will...


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

The first is NOT a replacement look at the diagram on eBay. It's an additional seal. This evening I used some rubber adhesive on the seal on the door, on my cruzetalk the seal is in place by plastic pins and air could easily pass under this seal if it doesn't seat right when the door closes. Doubt this will make a difference, but I'll see in the morning.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Adhering the rubber door seal to the door didn't make a difference.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> The first is NOT a replacement look at the diagram on eBay. It's an additional seal. This evening I used some rubber adhesive on the seal on the door, on my cruzetalk the seal is in place by plastic pins and air could easily pass under this seal if it doesn't seat right when the door closes. Doubt this will make a difference, but I'll see in the morning.


I did, first step is to check the old seal, second step is to remove it, Steps 3-5 is to replace that old removed body frame only seal with the new one. Step 6 is a perfect ending. 

All I see is the body side seal, but that mates with a similar door seal that could also be the problem.

In checking these seals in the shop manual, they don't even mention replacing the seal, just says to check it fully pushed in.

This seal has nothing to do with the window, just the contact between the door and the body. Is that where your wind noise is? You will really hear the door jam noise if you only close your door to the first click. Ha, my wife only closed hers to the first click, didn't need that DIC telling me a door wasn't fully closed. Could hear that a mile away.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

That is correct, I believe the wind noise for my cruze is coming from a slightly leaky door jam. I tried bending my door as mentioned in another thread. It's extremely difficult to determine if the wind noise is coming from the window or the door; however, I have added foam tape to every nook and cranny in the window seal I could find and the wind noise was not manipulated at all. By placing a towel on the door jam seal while driving the noise is almost completely eliminated. To finally eliminate the possibility of a leaky window seal I placed packaging tape along the outside the window to cover up the seam of the seal between the glass and the rubber/felt (whatever it is). The wind noise was still not manipulated. HOWEVER, I still believe there was wind noise coming from the window but adding the foam tape eliminated that noise, so my wind noise was cut in half.
As for as the additional rubber seal....
You didn't mention step #4 "The Rubber Re-Attached", which translates to "Re-attach old rubber".
This graphic clearly shows the existing Rubber Seals with the additional new seal 







Whether this actually fixes the issue I'm having (it's my last resort) it should help some with turbulence/crosswind noise. I'm curious to see if I get a different decibel reading after adding this. It's probably still a good 10 days out from being installed.
On Monday I'm bringing my car in for a second test drive. I spoke to the Service Writer Manager (same person I worked with before) and he didn't seem very optimistic about finding a solution. I asked about the door bending to create a better seal (he said that there is a great risk of creating additional leaks) and I asked about replacing seals (he said that it would throw red flags and GM wouldn't credit them if it didn't fix the issue and/or they didn't find issues with the seal when GM analyzes gets them back. 
Very frustrating!!!


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Whoops missed that step:










So its effectively doubling the width of the body seal.

Seems like if you plug the ends of the stock seal, hook up a Scharder valve, could blow it up so it makes good contact. Hey, Chevy, you can have this idea for free. LOL.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

That's funny, but not a bad idea! Take note GM!!! LOL


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Well after further investigation I am still 100% sure the wind noise/hissing isn't coming from the Window weatherstrip and I am now also 100% sure it's not coming from the rubber seal around the door jam or door frame. I am 100% sure it's coming from an opening in the door where the two pieces of the door meet. It was hard to figure this out at first because I thought for sure it was an air leak through a seal, so that is where my efforts were concentrating. But after taking the plastic door strip off the top edge (around the window), I have finally nailed down the point where the noise is coming in. In the vertical edge of the window there is a seam where two peices of metal meet, in my car the seam is wide enough to actually see insulation in the frame. Some how air is getting into this area causing a wind noise/hissing sound when exceeding speeds of 42 mph. At first I thought (because I never sit in the passenger seat) it was just the driver door, but after removing the molding (plastic trim) around the passenger door it was apparent that it is coming from both doors. By placing a foam stip over this seam the wind noise is 90% eliminated, but I can't figure out where or why air is entering this area of the door (window frame). Is this by design supposed to do this? OR is this a design flaw? There is no instullation or sound deading agent on the molding to help with this. I am thinking about filling this area with Silcone caulk to eliminate the sound 100%. If anyone has the time to pull off their trim molding to expose the seam to see if there is hissing noise while driving at 42 or great MPH I'd GREATLY APPRECIATE IT! Here is a picture of the seam in the vertical portion of the driver door/window frame. The white speck is there to show you where the gap is between the two pieces of metal and the foam strip hanging down is the stip I added to eliminiate the noise, but may replace with silcone. 







I'm going to the dealership tomorrow to get an oil change, tire rotation and check on this to see if this is normal or a flaw AND if it would be safe to fill it with silcone. If it's by design to vent the door frame it may not be a good idea to fill it with silicone. Utlimately I'd like to figure out how the air is getting in there.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

Great find. I wonder if the small openning is there to let air in to dry the areas out after the car was rained on. This may prevent the area from becoming a rust zone.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

That is what I was thinking as well. I hate to seal it off and start having rust or even a mildew issue. Still curious how the air is actually getting in. The sound is dispersed slightly and sounds more like wind noise when the molding/trim is in place; however, it sounds like the window is slightly open when the trim is off. Molding or not it's aggrevating!!!! I can't wait to see what the dealer says tomorrow. Bohdan, do you have this same issue?


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Test drove this morning with the Dealership Shop Manager, he heard the noise, agreed it was coming from the location that I described. He said he wasn't sure why the Cruze's were not engineered with door vents like any other car. He said that the air is probably coming through between the seams by design; however, he was going to investigate.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

2012 2LT is that way, not the customary vents at the rear lower door jams. Did roll up the windows on mine, turned the blower at position 4 and can feel a good blast of air on both the passenger and drivers side. This is right at the junction of the front and rear doors and only in the window area.

But on mine, not getting that noise you are describing, so still feel that folded weather strip could be your problem.

In any vehicle if air comes in, it has got to go out someplace. Does your blower motor position have anything to do with this. What about in recir mode with the blower turned off? Or maybe just in position 1.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

My A/C blower "on" or "off" or positioned at speed 1, still causes the noise. I don't know how the A/C blower would push air into the door and then out of these seams. The noise begins to be noticeable at 42mph. The foam covering the seam in the photo I provided eliminates about 90% of the noise I am experiencing, which doesn't cover the weatherstrip. I put the foam tape as you described between the folds around two edges of the window and it didn't make a difference. The distinct Hiss and the actual location is distorted when the molding is in place, but is still quite aggravating. The shop manager agrees that the noise is coming into the door and exiting through this seam.


----------



## Bohdan (Apr 28, 2012)

cruzin_right said:


> That is what I was thinking as well. I hate to seal it off and start having rust or even a mildew issue. Still curious how the air is actually getting in. The sound is dispersed slightly and sounds more like wind noise when the molding/trim is in place; however, it sounds like the window is slightly open when the trim is off. Molding or not it's aggrevating!!!! I can't wait to see what the dealer says tomorrow. Bohdan, do you have this same issue?


I am still waiting for mine to arrive the car is to be built some time this week and the dealer has my deposit on this sale. I have seen the slots before on other cars and they were made to let the water out and let the air in. If water gets trapped in that area in will take forever for it to dry out. Perhaps this was made the same way. Once mine arrives I will take a look at the same area.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

The slots are within the seas (window and door jam), so I can't foresee water getting into these slots, unless I left the windows down and there was a major pour down. I'm still waiting on the dealer to tell me what they are going to do, but I think they are just going to seal them in. There is no sign of water in this area, but if I start smelling a musty smell the sealant they put in place is coming out.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

NickD, off the subject of this thread, but did you by chance install a tune in your car? If so, are you happy with it. If not, have you thought about it?


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> NickD, off the subject of this thread, but did you by chance install a tune in your car? If so, are you happy with it. If not, have you thought about it?


What, and void the warranty? Good for the next 32,000 miles. Perhaps if I understood it better, Cruze has an anti-knock sensor for optimum spark advance. Sure get a lot better fuel economy and performance by using the highest octane gas I can buy and ethanol free. This inherently produces better fuel economy and worth the extra price.

Has a dual O2 sensor that maintains the AF ratio at precisely 14.7:1 for closed loop operation. Any richer would compound carbon build up, any leaner, combustion chamber temperatures increase causing head stress and shortened exhaust valve life.

So exactly what is this tune thing doing? One thing I have done using all of my test equipment is to check the linearity of all the other sensors. These things have a learn mode and if all the sensors are dead on, nothing to learn. But haven't learned the specifications of these sensors in the Cruze yet.

All ignition timing is based on the crank angle sensor and its accuracy, do have production tolerances, but have to install my degree wheel, use an extended spark plug to rock the engine back and forth to learn where top dead center is. Wouldn't make much difference cruising down the highway where the anti-knock sensor takes over, but a couple of degrees error would make a huge difference when driving around town with all that stop and go driving we have to live with.

Would like to find a more responsive O2 sensor, the ones we have today are two slow, so for that perfect stoichiometric ratio, actually running about 50% of the time a little rich and the other 50% of the time a little lean.

Besides adding a little foam to that folded down weather strip to give it a tad more tension, just installed splash shield, rubber floor mats, side moldings for door protection, a reversible Garmin GPS permanently mounted, and this morning, a plastic license plate frame, got tired of listening to that rear license plate rattling. This cured that.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

*The verdict!!!*

The ride home on the interstate was much quieter. No more hissing/crosswind noise in my ear, and my door sounds solid (doesn't sound like there is a hollow void in my door any longer). I can now listen to the radio and hear it at a volume of 15 while on the interstate traveling at 75mph. The dealership didn't have an explanation for the reason of the air coming through the door or where it was actually coming from. They sealed the seam I described in my previous post with a rubber caulk like sealant. I'm EXTREMELY pleased with the affect of sealing this area. Here is the photo after the sealant was added:








The gray/silver looking strip is the sealant and the picture should be portait not landscape.

This doesn't totally eliminate wind noise that should be expected when traveling highway speeds, but if you have a hissing or wind noise that seems to be right in your ear, I would consider this option. 
Please let me know if you have any questions

I am still going to install the triple seal and the door edge seal, while I don't think it is necessary any longer. It's already been purchased, so I'm going to give it a shot. 

I hope this helps anyone experiencing similar wind noise. If you have success reducing windnoise with this solution/workaround please post on this thread.


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

NickD said:


> What, and void the warranty? Good for the next 32,000 miles. Perhaps if I understood it better, Cruze has an anti-knock sensor for optimum spark advance. Sure get a lot better fuel economy and performance by using the highest octane gas I can buy and ethanol free. This inherently produces better fuel economy and worth the extra price.
> 
> Has a dual O2 sensor that maintains the AF ratio at precisely 14.7:1 for closed loop operation. Any richer would compound carbon build up, any leaner, combustion chamber temperatures increase causing head stress and shortened exhaust valve life.
> 
> ...



I have the same thought on the tune, but some claim they are getting 4/5 miles more to the gallon and the shifting is supposedily night and day. If I tuned my car it would be more for the MPG than performance gains etc. I have to find a gas station that is ethenol free and see if that makes a difference for me. I was asking about the tune because there is a group buy going on right now that is a really good price, but I don't think I'm going to join in on the deal for the same reasons you mentioned.

I haven't done much to my cruze. I added the shark fin antenna, bowtie carbon fiber overlay and the licenseplate frame to stop the noise as you mentioned when closing the trunk. The dealership has a 3rd party that does a leather wrap over the interior parts that have the black cloth (which has grown on me), but really thinking about getting them to wrap mine. It looks really good, especially when outlined in grey stitching.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A thousand bucks extra for two GPS chips and a touch screen was not a good bargain, but a thousand extra to get a leather wrapped steering wheel, gear shift knob, all leather electrically heated seats, a spare tire and a jack, and four wheel disk brakes was. 

Considered chalking, but not reversible, foam works for me, can pull that out faster than it took me to put it in. Guess we have slightly different problems.

Got a bad mix filling my tank in Milwaukee with ethanol, instead of the usual 35 mpg driving home, only got 17 mpg. When they make these claims, do they every specify what kind of gas they are putting in the tank? EPA sure doesn't do that.

My boat has a big yellow sign on it, do not use ethanol as are many RV's, with Mercury here when they started pulling this ethanol BS, only one station in town sold ethanol free gas. With the RV a very important business for central Wisconsin, practically all gas stations are selling ethanol free gas now. Bet Land O' Lakes doesn't like that.

Love talking to what few family farmers that are left, claim the way they are putting huge amount of chemicals on these corporate farms and jamming the with corn. No such thing as a corn roll anymore, its going to be another dust bowl just like in the 30's. Also told me back in the early 70's were getting eleven cents a pound for milk, today, they are getting 16 cents. But back then Land O' Lakes was charging 69 cents for a gallon of 2%, today they are charging $4.35 cents for the same gallon.

Another reason why I say this country is going to torment. Guess you can't use that other word, even though the bible uses it in every page.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> The ride home on the interstate was much quieter. No more hissing/crosswind noise in my ear, and my door sounds solid (doesn't sound like there is a hollow void in my door any longer). I can now listen to the radio and hear it at a volume of 15 while on the interstate traveling at 75mph. The dealership didn't have an explanation for the reason of the air coming through the door or where it was actually coming from. They sealed the seam I described in my previous post with a rubber caulk like sealant. I'm EXTREMELY pleased with the affect of sealing this area. Here is the photo after the sealant was added:
> 
> View attachment 5261
> 
> ...





cruzin_right,
I am very happy to hear that you are happy with the fix to your door! That is great to hear! Also thank you for the update. I hope other members can benefit from this fix as well. Please feel free to contact me with any questions, comments or concerns that you may have.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

I got my car back from the dealer this evening. It was an excellent time to test the wind noise out because we were in the middle of a huge rain storm with wind that rivaled a hurricane.

The dealer said the door had to be readjusted on the frame. The wind noise has dropped considerably. I do feel it should be quieter but I am overall pleased with the improvement. Instead of hearing the noise around 40 mph, I hear it starting more around 55 mph but its not as excessive as it was before. Again, this could be abnormal winds due to the storm. 

Dealer insists there is nothing wrong with weatherstripping and that any remaining wind noise will be regular for this vehicle. When I get regular weather I will see if it's improved more.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> The ride home on the interstate was much quieter. No more hissing/crosswind noise in my ear, and my door sounds solid (doesn't sound like there is a hollow void in my door any longer). I can now listen to the radio and hear it at a volume of 15 while on the interstate traveling at 75mph. The dealership didn't have an explanation for the reason of the air coming through the door or where it was actually coming from. They sealed the seam I described in my previous post with a rubber caulk like sealant. I'm EXTREMELY pleased with the affect of sealing this area. Here is the photo after the sealant was added:
> 
> View attachment 5261
> 
> ...


I only got as far as rolling down the window and trying to find that crack. You had to remove a piece of plastic to view that crack? Could be blind, saw felt back there.

Closing the car and running the blower at number 4, did feel air coming from the top rear vertical section of the door, but didn't start pulling stuff apart to learn how its getting out there. That remains for this time, to be a mystery.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Eiolon said:


> I got my car back from the dealer this evening. It was an excellent time to test the wind noise out because we were in the middle of a huge rain storm with wind that rivaled a hurricane.
> 
> The dealer said the door had to be readjusted on the frame. The wind noise has dropped considerably. I do feel it should be quieter but I am overall pleased with the improvement. Instead of hearing the noise around 40 mph, I hear it starting more around 55 mph but its not as excessive as it was before. Again, this could be abnormal winds due to the storm.
> 
> Dealer insists there is nothing wrong with weatherstripping and that any remaining wind noise will be regular for this vehicle. When I get regular weather I will see if it's improved more.




Eiolon,
I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to assist you with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

NickD, the open seam where the air was coming into the car from the door is on the vertical portion of the window frame where the two pieces of metal come together. it,s maybe an 8th of inch thick and it's length is close to the same height of the window. The plastic trim that goes around 3/4 of the window will need to be removed (at least partially) to expose the seam. I hope that helps.


----------



## thaicruze (Jul 21, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Eiolon,
> I am happy to hear that your dealer was able to assist you with this issue. If you have any questions, comments or concerns please feel free to contact me.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


There are things wrong with the Cruze that GM doesn't recognize as issues and never issues a recall, yet they ARE issues.

For example, here in Thailand, the petrol Cruze (but not the Diesel) has a KNOWN issue (at least known to the dealers) that about half of all Cruze's they sell will come back after about 4 weeks with customers complaining of a howling sound. It happened to me and it was very annoying. Like someone is playing a trumpet under the car. As soon as I told them and I took them out and we were in a traffic jam and it started doing it they knew exactly what it was, and without a GM recall, they just go ahead and treat it as a recall and they fixed it in less than an hour. 

It is an issue with the Charcoal canister. 

Actually, they were going to fix it without taking the car out. They just do it automatically as soon as the customer says there's a sound coming from.... OK say no more.

Other than that, great service from Chevrolet. At least here.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

cruzin_right said:


> NickD, the open seam where the air was coming into the car from the door is on the vertical portion of the window frame where the two pieces of metal come together. it,s maybe an 8th of inch thick and it's length is close to the same height of the window. The plastic trim that goes around 3/4 of the window will need to be removed (at least partially) to expose the seam. I hope that helps.



What the mystery to me with the Cruze is the ventilation system they are using, its not conventional in the sense that the doors weather stripping is on the very inside of the door, not on the outside edge with a vent in the rear door jam. Nothing about solid sheet metal back there.

A vehicle should have at least five complete air changes per minute to assure no CO build up that first makes you sleeping then kills you. Even with all of these latest emission control devices trying to get a filthy fuel like gasoline to burn clean, bet if you ran your Cruze in a close spaced for about ten minutes, you will be dead. Really don't care to try this.

This is something I would like to read about, okay there is a crack on the inside of the door, but where is it on the outside of the door?

For years, manuals cautioned you even having the slightest leak in your exhaust system due to carbon monoxide poisoning. But they never mentioned those exhaust pipes on the guys ahead of you, behind you, on each side of you, and on certain interstates above and below you.

Would be apprehensive about sealing that crack, without knowing that could be a part of your vehicle's ventilating. I just don't know for sure. But when running the blower on 4, with the doors closed, me on the outside, can definitely feel a strong blast of air when holding my hand between the front and rear doors in the window area. 

Shop manual does not explain the Cruze's ventilation system, should know that before making these attempts.

Anyone here know anything about it?


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

NickD...great observations. I sealed the cracks and I'm not dead yet; however, if someone is able to shed some light on the purpose the cracks that would be great.
I finally received and installed the weatherstripping from Korea. The Noiseless door edge seal is great quality and great fit, it will probably help keep water, dust and ice our the door jam, but doesn't do much in the wind noise department. The other weatherstrip, the Noiseless Triple Seal, is CRAP, CHEAP and doesn't make any improvements in wind noise. Don't waste your money.


----------



## Eiolon (Feb 29, 2012)

cruzin_right said:


> The ride home on the interstate was much quieter. No more hissing/crosswind noise in my ear, and my door sounds solid (doesn't sound like there is a hollow void in my door any longer). I can now listen to the radio and hear it at a volume of 15 while on the interstate traveling at 75mph. The dealership didn't have an explanation for the reason of the air coming through the door or where it was actually coming from. They sealed the seam I described in my previous post with a rubber caulk like sealant. I'm EXTREMELY pleased with the affect of sealing this area. Here is the photo after the sealant was added:
> 
> View attachment 5261
> 
> ...


When you get some free time, can you post another image of that area but zoomed out a bit more? I am trying to get my dealer to understand what you did so I can have it done. Thanks!


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

I just noticed a high pitch noise today, winds we're blowing on the car hard today. WTF!!!


----------



## litesong (Oct 14, 2011)

thaicruze said:


> palm down so my baby finger is closing the gap between the window and the frame by being pressed firmly in the inner upper rear corner of the window. ​
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, Cruze owners. I'm getting the same problem............. with my 24 year old Ford Festiva.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Had a 450 mile trip last Friday, wind noise really wasn't that bad driving at 70 mph, with the driver's window rolled down. Could hear my MP3's perfectly.

So what's the problem with your 24 year old Festiva, weather stripping or huge rust holes in the doors? Did you take it back to your dealer?

Actually like the sound of wind, but my wife won't let me roll down the window if she's in the car, blows her hair all over the place. Sure seen a lot of motorcyclist on the road, they must also like the sound of wind, but wonder why they travel in packs up to 50. Same with flying an open cockpit biplane, that's real flying.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

iCruze2 said:


> I just noticed a high pitch noise today, winds we're blowing on the car hard today. WTF!!!




iCruze2,
Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer regarding this issue? If you have not, I would suggest that you do. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment for you please feel free to contact me. I would be happy to do so.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## cruzin_right (Sep 8, 2011)

Eiolon said:


> When you get some free time, can you post another image of that area but zoomed out a bit more? I am trying to get my dealer to understand what you did so I can have it done. Thanks!


Eiolon, when the plastic trim that wraps around 3 sides of the window (rear, top and front) is removed, look at the vertical post (back part of the door) with the window rolled down. IOW look about an half inch to the left of where the window guide is. There are two pieces of metal that make up this part of the door, there is an 1/8" gap about 6 inches long where air/noise is coming through this area. The dealer placed a sealant over the gap and it eliminated the noise coming from this area.


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> iCruze2,
> Have you taken your Cruze into your dealer regarding this issue? If you have not, I would suggest that you do. If you would like me to contact your dealer to set up an appointment for you please feel free to contact me. I would be happy to do so.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


No I have not. And I don't plan on it until they have a fix for the issue. I don't have time to give my car to them for a week while they scratch their heads and give the car back because they can't determine the issue!!!


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. When traveling above 65 MPH, I hear a loud whistling noise. About 80 MPH it goies away. I took the car in, the service techs heard the same noise and determined it was the windshield and resealed it. The next day, the nosie was back. I took the car in again, this time they took the wind shield out, cleaned, resealed, and said it should be good. Now it makes the noise at 50 MPH but louder and deeper. It is back at the dealership a third time for this problem. The oddest thing about this is that it doesnt make the noise at night or when it is cool out in the morning. Supposedly they found a bulletin explaining the fix. We will see. The big problem is, I am in the Army and moving to Germany in less than 2 weeks. I am supposed to drop the car off to be shipped to Germany at the end of this week. Now, I am seeing there is a recall due to fire shield. I hope I can get this all taken care of in 48 hours.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

Round three didn't work, either...


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

No help what so ever.. so I guess I get to move to Germany without a car and still get to make a car payment..


----------



## eegad (Feb 3, 2012)

pellfdavis said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. When traveling above 65 MPH, I hear a loud whistling noise.


I just started noticing this on my 2012 LS. Sounds like it's coming from the driver side windshield/dashboard area. I've had the car since January; I live in NJ. Never heard the sound through the cooler winter/spring months. A week ago we had a heatwave; temps hit upper 90s. On the way home that afternoon, going over 60 (on a 65pmh highway) produced an odd whistling noise. Not really LOUD, but definitely noticeable/annoying. Once off the highway and under 60mph, the noise stopped. Didn't hear it again for the next week. Today I noticed it again on the same highway, between 60-70mph. Guess what? Today was once again hot and humid (over 90 degrees). 

So mine at least seems to be temperature-related. Anybody else have this? Any ideas what it might be / how to fix it? I guess when I end up taking it in for the recall service I'll mention it, but if it's just a matter of putting a dab of sealant somewhere, I'd actually rather just do it myself.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pellfdavis said:


> No help what so ever.. so I guess I get to move to Germany without a car and still get to make a car payment..


Darn, that really sucks man! Stuff like this really makes one start to lose faith in a car company, especially their service departments.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Darn, that really sucks man! Stuff like this really makes one start to lose faith in a car company, especially their service departments.



What really stinks is, my dad is a GM Master Tech down in Florida (I live in Kansas.. for a couple of more days, anyway..), so I know service is almost always better than this. I will be happy to leave the car here with the dealership if GM would be willing to ship the car to me in Germany once it is fixed.. otherwise i am flying my brother out to pick it up and drive it to his house in Florida to babysit it while I make payments on it for 3 yrs... sorry.. had to vent..


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

eegad said:


> I just started noticing this on my 2012 LS. Sounds like it's coming from the driver side windshield/dashboard area. I've had the car since January; I live in NJ. Never heard the sound through the cooler winter/spring months. A week ago we had a heatwave; temps hit upper 90s. On the way home that afternoon, going over 60 (on a 65pmh highway) produced an odd whistling noise. Not really LOUD, but definitely noticeable/annoying. Once off the highway and under 60mph, the noise stopped. Didn't hear it again for the next week. Today I noticed it again on the same highway, between 60-70mph. Guess what? Today was once again hot and humid (over 90 degrees).
> 
> So mine at least seems to be temperature-related. Anybody else have this? Any ideas what it might be / how to fix it? I guess when I end up taking it in for the recall service I'll mention it, but if it's just a matter of putting a dab of sealant somewhere, I'd actually rather just do it myself.


Mine definitely didn't start making the nose until it was warm outside. Resealing the window, then twice, removing, cleaning, and resealing the window hasn't helped. In fact, it has gotten worse.. now kicks in between 45/50 mph and has a deeper tone. waiting to hear back from GM today to see what arrangements can be made...


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

eegad said:


> I just started noticing this on my 2012 LS. Sounds like it's coming from the driver side windshield/dashboard area. I've had the car since January; I live in NJ. Never heard the sound through the cooler winter/spring months. A week ago we had a heatwave; temps hit upper 90s. On the way home that afternoon, going over 60 (on a 65pmh highway) produced an odd whistling noise. Not really LOUD, but definitely noticeable/annoying. Once off the highway and under 60mph, the noise stopped. Didn't hear it again for the next week. Today I noticed it again on the same highway, between 60-70mph. Guess what? Today was once again hot and humid (over 90 degrees).
> 
> So mine at least seems to be temperature-related. Anybody else have this? Any ideas what it might be / how to fix it? I guess when I end up taking it in for the recall service I'll mention it, but if it's just a matter of putting a dab of sealant somewhere, I'd actually rather just do it myself.



eegad,
I understand your concern with this issue. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime. I will be out of the office after today until July 5, 2012 and I can be back in contact with you after that. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## ak4984 (Jun 29, 2012)

I too have been hearing the wind noise. I am not happy. Taken it in twice and still not fixed. Now with this recall, I am having regrets buying my Cruze.


----------



## pellfdavis (Oct 2, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> If your dealer can't figure it out on the first visit, call GM. I can't tell you how many people are too lazy to do this, then come here on the forums and start complaining about it expecting to get something done. Call GM and have them remedy this situation for you. They will provide your seemingly incompetent dealer with the information needed to fix the problem, or they'll find you another dealer. They will stick with you the whole way to make sure the problem gets resolved.


So far my GM rep hasn't been very helpful at all and does not return my calls in a timely manner. Nor do they have a solution to make sure the problem is getting resolved.


----------



## Arnoldbe (Jul 6, 2012)

I have this same problem with my new cruise. I had to argue with the service department as they claimed there was no issue. Only after going on a ride with the mechanic, on the freeway, going 50+ mph, when the car was hot, did they hear the noise and agree to look into it further. After troubleshooting it all afternoon, they determined it was a problem with the trim on the windshield causing a gap somewhere in the seal. Apparently conditions must be just right (extreme heat and highway speeds) for the noise to occur. Anyway, they are going to replace the windshield. Hopefully that will fix the issue. I think that there was a defect in one of the batches of windshields that Chevy uses. It seems odd to me that there are so many people having the exact same issue...


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, I hope Stacy or someone directly from Chevy is seeing, hearing and knows about this annoyingly reoccurring problem with these cars? All the wind/tunnel and temp testing they do and they missed that there is a big problem with the windshield and its trim when it hot temps and going fast on the road?! Get it together Chevy, ****!!


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> Yeah, I hope Stacy or someone directly from Chevy is seeing, hearing and knows about this annoyingly reoccurring problem with these cars? All the wind/tunnel and temp testing they do and they missed that there is a big problem with the windshield and its trim when it hot temps and going fast on the road?! Get it together Chevy, ****!!




Starks8,
I do understand everyone's frustration with this issue. I can assure you that I, as well as others, have made GM aware of this issue. If anyone needs assistance please feel free to contact me anytime. When I get further information regarding this issue I will be sure to pass it along. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

pellfdavis said:


> I have a 2012 Chevy Cruze. When traveling above 65 MPH, I hear a loud whistling noise. About 80 MPH it goies away. I took the car in, the service techs heard the same noise and determined it was the windshield and resealed it. The next day, the nosie was back. I took the car in again, this time they took the wind shield out, cleaned, resealed, and said it should be good. Now it makes the noise at 50 MPH but louder and deeper. It is back at the dealership a third time for this problem. The oddest thing about this is that it doesnt make the noise at night or when it is cool out in the morning. Supposedly they found a bulletin explaining the fix. We will see. The big problem is, I am in the Army and moving to Germany in less than 2 weeks. I am supposed to drop the car off to be shipped to Germany at the end of this week. Now, I am seeing there is a recall due to fire shield. I hope I can get this all taken care of in 48 hours.


Though most likely a older video (posted below), it's still scary to think that with so many Cruze windshields having to be replaced (and not always by GM techs) due to them being weak, hazing, pitting, and poor sealing, that they could be being put in wrong and causing a greater safety hazard to cruze owners! I personally don't know if I would want to keep a car where the the windshield had to be replaced because we all know that they are never the same afterwards. 

20-20 Windshield Safety Special - YouTube


----------



## micronot (Aug 2, 2011)

*Better seals on Cavalier*

My 2011 Cruze replaced my 1998 Cavalier. They simply had a better seal on the Cavaliers. When you closed the door on the Cavalier, I could actually feel a little pressure in my ears from the little bit of extra air being pushed into the car from the door sweeping shut, and due to it having such a good seals. Wind noise drives me mad. My old Cavalier did not have AC, and I would drive with the windows shut on the freeway to avoid hearing the wind noise, even on the hottest of days. With the windows up in the old Cavalier, wind noise never bothered me.


One of the marketing points on the Cruze was about the extra cabin insulation to reduce road noise. The road noise is not an issue, but the wind noise can be aggravating at times. I took it to the dealer, and they had their trim and seal specialist take a crack at fixing it. I am not sure what he did, I think he adjusted the outer felt like seal somewhat, and I could smell some silicone sealant as well. It did reduce the noise some, but did not eliminate it. When driving at highways speeds, it sounds like the wind is gusting outside, even though it isn't.


I still have to take the car back to the dealer for the oil pan recall, maybe I will have them take another crack at this wind noise at that time.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Yeah, you would think that with all the noise testing they do, that they wouldn't have missed the wind noise that comes from these cars at highway speed. Maybe they should do these wind tunnel test in a controlled heated setting next time!


----------



## cmackvr6 (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate to bring this thread back from the dead. But, I have searched the topic extensively. Does anyone know if they have issued a TSB for this issue?


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Add me to the list of Cruze owners with this problem... Bought my car a few weeks ago and have only put 1000 miles on it. Been having this wind noise issue for awhile and thought it was just me overreacting. 

Spent half the day at the dealership yesterday. They said they put some kind of rubber strip on it and adjusted the door to close tighter etc. 

needless to say, noise is still there...


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Check your back doors. The leading edge of the weather strip isn't secured very well and comes lose when you open and close the rear doors. Takes about 5 seconds to push it back into place.


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

obermd said:


> Check your back doors. The leading edge of the weather strip isn't secured very well and comes lose when you open and close the rear doors. Takes about 5 seconds to push it back into place.


Secured meaning the little plastic button type of snap in connector thingy that sort of locks the rubber strip into the door?

My next step is try some of this leather polish or something on the seal as others have done? 

This is driving me nuts and pissing me off a bit. Brand new car, first time I've ever had a new car in my life. It's worse now with the colder weather as it's almost like I can feel the air coming in. Like what happens when you don't close your door all the way or roll up your window all the way. I'm sure everyone here knows what I am talking about.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Invierno said:


> Secured meaning the little plastic button type of snap in connector thingy that sort of locks the rubber strip into the door?
> 
> My next step is try some of this leather polish or something on the seal as others have done?
> 
> This is driving me nuts and pissing me off a bit. Brand new car, first time I've ever had a new car in my life. It's worse now with the colder weather as it's almost like I can feel the air coming in. Like what happens when you don't close your door all the way or roll up your window all the way. I'm sure everyone here knows what I am talking about.


Your most likely culprit in this case is an improperly aligned door. There have been a few reports of misaligned doors on the Cruze.


----------



## Kevin Curtis (Dec 20, 2012)

I have the same issue with 2011 Cruze LT. It sounds like the driver's side window is open a bit, but it isn't. If you move your head near the door, it's much more noticable. Hope you can get it fixed.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Invierno said:


> Add me to the list of Cruze owners with this problem... Bought my car a few weeks ago and have only put 1000 miles on it. Been having this wind noise issue for awhile and thought it was just me overreacting.
> 
> Spent half the day at the dealership yesterday. They said they put some kind of rubber strip on it and adjusted the door to close tighter etc.
> 
> needless to say, noise is still there...


Invierno,
I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you with your concerns. 
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Kevin Curtis said:


> I have the same issue with 2011 Cruze LT. It sounds like the driver's side window is open a bit, but it isn't. If you move your head near the door, it's much more noticable. Hope you can get it fixed.



Kevin Curtis,
I would like to apologize for the issues you are experiencing. Have you had a chance to have your dealer look into this for you? They may be in the best position to get this issue resolved for you. Please keep me posted and if you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## Aussie (Sep 16, 2012)

Just took a look at the seal in my Cruze which doesn't have any noise and it has a seal on the door and another one on the door frame is this the same on your car?


----------



## csbutler16 (Dec 27, 2012)

I bought a 2013 Cruze LS last week and noticed the wind noise coming from the top of my rear drivers side door/window. Took it to the dealership today and they adjusted the window seal. Didn't work and then they put some silicone in the upper window track. It fixed the issue for the most part. Not a whole lot of wind until I hit about 50ish..was starting around 40. I'm calling them back in the morning, so we'll see.


----------



## steve333 (Oct 23, 2010)

GM's incompetence is sure making poor Stacy one busy gal


----------



## Invierno (Nov 23, 2012)

Chevy Customer Service said:


> Invierno,
> I understand your concerns with this issue. I would like to look into this for you. Can you please send me your name, address, phone number, VIN, current mileage and the name of your dealer? I look forward to your response as well as being able to assist you with your concerns.
> Thank you,
> Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


Stacy-
Thank you for your attention to this matter. Hopefully it can get resolved since I am obviously not the only one bothered by this annoyance. I will PM you my name, address, phone number, VIN, everything else you asked for.

Thank you


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

csbutler16 said:


> I bought a 2013 Cruze LS last week and noticed the wind noise coming from the top of my rear drivers side door/window. Took it to the dealership today and they adjusted the window seal. Didn't work and then they put some silicone in the upper window track. It fixed the issue for the most part. Not a whole lot of wind until I hit about 50ish..was starting around 40. I'm calling them back in the morning, so we'll see.




csbutler16,
I would like to apologize for the issues that you are having with the wind noise. I would like you to keep me posted on the progress with your dealer. If you have any questions please feel free to contact me anytime.
Thank you,
Stacy Chevrolet Customer Service


----------



## csbutler16 (Dec 27, 2012)

So after the window adjustment didn't fix the issue my dealer replaced all of the door seals and BOOM! No mas wind. =D


----------



## 9736 (Mar 3, 2013)

Hello all,

I recently got a chevy cruze 2012 eco and I do love my car, I come from a family born and bred chevy and I have had some issues some resolved some not, I am very very concerned about a few, I had a rattle in driver side door brought it in was fixed for two days now its louder depending on the bumps on the road.

Also on highway driving I get loud wind sounds from driver side and you can clearly see the weather stripping not put on right like the passenger side door, also a cold start sound that the dealer had no idea what caused it and had to call chevy tac to get help, they replaced belt and tensioner next cold start it was still there I reported these issues in as my car has only 7000 km on it I mean really this is not good.

The car was clearly not engineered to make these sounds, I am reaching out for help here and I hope chevy helps this new car owner first new car from a long line of chevy cars in our family, I am really depressed and worried every morning I got to get into my car and it shouldnt be like that so times i took it in and its the same thing, should you replace my car since the engine makes huge rattles in cold and chevy tac and the mechanics have no idea whats causing it, the engine sound there was one other person there at my dealer the day i brought mine in with same issue, please do something for me repairs are doing nothing maybe you should contact my dealer after I speak with you, please help me


----------



## MeesterOh (Nov 19, 2013)

I rolled down the back windows in sync for the first time on my drive home *after I *purchased the 2013 Cruze. That's when I heard the resonator bass note that drove me insane. It has to be something to do with the flat-sided doors!!! I'm loathe to take it to the dealer, because it seems like a few people hear it, but no solution. I have made it a point to open alternating front driver/rear passenger windows to create a crossflow of air to keep it from resonating. I was thinking of getting Painted Side-moulding Appliques to see if it keeps the broad panel of the doors from flapping about. 
Same flapping about noise of the door skin happens when I shut the driver door as well.
I got the Cruze because it didn't sound like the tin-can of the Nissans and Toyotas, but if anyone has any suggestions or refer me to a specific post (i've been searching around for a while) I'd appreciate.
13 Cruze LT Autumn Metallic


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

A couple of noticed changes in the Cruze, air coming into the vehicle has to be exhausted. Old way was to put the weather stripping on the outside of the door, not the inside and to install an exhaust vent on the inside at the rear door. Much further away from your ear.


If you put your blower motor in high gear, close the door, engine off, you can feel a blast of air in the upper crack between the front and rear doors. Helps to turn your recir on and use #1 speed to cut down that noise. But in mine that 5/16" space in the driver's upper rear corner really made a loud whistling noise. Getting that replaced made a world of difference.

In way, wish they stuck with the old way for an exhaust vent, but still the quietest car I have ever owned.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

MeesterOh said:


> I rolled down the back windows in sync for the first time on my drive home *after I *purchased the 2013 Cruze. That's when I heard the resonator bass note that drove me insane. It has to be something to do with the flat-sided doors!!! I'm loathe to take it to the dealer, because it seems like a few people hear it, but no solution. I have made it a point to open alternating front driver/rear passenger windows to create a crossflow of air to keep it from resonating. I was thinking of getting Painted Side-moulding Appliques to see if it keeps the broad panel of the doors from flapping about.
> Same flapping about noise of the door skin happens when I shut the driver door as well.
> I got the Cruze because it didn't sound like the tin-can of the Nissans and Toyotas, but if anyone has any suggestions or refer me to a specific post (i've been searching around for a while) I'd appreciate.
> 13 Cruze LT Autumn Metallic


You are hearing/feeling the air pressure rise and fall inside the car.....nothing to do with the sheet metal.
Some designs are prone to it (like this one) some seem to never do it regardless of what window or combination of windows are open.
Worst I've ever experienced is a Corvette with the targa roof removed.....pounds your chest.....so bad that the aftermarket makes a latch extender so you can operate the car with the tailgate open about one inch.....just enouph to let the trapped air pass out of the cabin.

Nothing to fix.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Robby said:


> You are hearing/feeling the air pressure rise and fall inside the car.....nothing to do with the sheet metal.
> Some designs are prone to it (like this one) some seem to never do it regardless of what window or combination of windows are open.
> Worst I've ever experienced is a Corvette with the targa roof removed.....pounds your chest.....so bad that the aftermarket makes a latch extender so you can operate the car with the tailgate open about one inch.....just enouph to let the trapped air pass out of the cabin.
> 
> ...


Unless some of those reinforcement bars are missing some spot welds in the door. Sheet metal would flex like crazy. Was a recall about missing spot welds in the trunk area. Why not in the doors as well.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Escalade does this as well but even louder. I believe it was OberMD that said crack the front passenger one just enough and that worked for me at freeway speeds and didn't overpowered the radio. Will also add I had both my back doors realigned with the rear bumper in the 1st 2k miles the edges where the doors opened stuck out from the body so the seal wasn't that great.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

NickD said:


> Unless some of those reinforcement bars are missing some spot welds in the door. Sheet metal would flex like crazy. Was a recall about missing spot welds in the trunk area. Why not in the doors as well.


The only component near the door skin is the side impact beam and the skin only contacts it on impact.....you could not push the skin hard enouph to make contact without deforming it.
Door skins are attached at their edges to the door frame and no longer are they welded (spot)....they use a adhesive and this change was made some years back to reduce the potental of rust developing at the spot weld.

The body lines, the creases we see in the skin, are what stiffen the skin.....without that, it would indeed vibrate like the skin on a base drum.

This 'drumming with windows open at certain speeds/certain crosswinds, etc,' is nothing new in the biz....some designs are prone to it, some, not so much......if you wish, see if you can create the same situation with your own Cruze by setting your rear windows as described.

As an aside, some bodies respond well to the addition of 'ventvisors' and others will actually get worse.

Passing air does weird things.
Ever wonder why the headlamp lenses have that little bump on the outer surface?

It actually directs air around the mirrors at speed, to increase mileage and reduce a wind noise at the mirror called 'wind ruffle'
Something so small, so far from the mirror changes airflow and noise.......so imagine how a open window fouls up airflow and creates pressure changes.

Rob


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Heard about that new glue for cars and skyscrapers a like. Claim it flexible, but can only wonder about age. Kind of like being able to repair brass radiators, heater cores, and condensers and cleaning them with acid. Only thing I can do with these new plastic and aluminum parts is to toss them in the trashcan and buy new ones. And doesn't have to be used, age kills them. 

Mythbusters had a segment about driving with the AC on or windows down for differences in fuel economy. As I recall, their results were too close to measure. But certainly questioned their test methods.

Without the wife along, prefer driving with my windows down, not noticing much difference in fuel economy nor unusual flexing noises, and this is in my Cruze as well. If experiencing this in your Cruze, something is amiss.


----------



## minsik (Oct 24, 2013)

Some advantage living in a fly ridden, crocodile infested, kangaroo suicide beasts that lurk by the road just to jump out at you, sheep to stupid to stay in a paddock and nibble grass, and that's Holden in Adelaide South Australia ( I am from there) do a mighty fine job of making the Cruze, panels and building a fine auto-mobile. 
My SRi-V turbo, sport suspension is the very quietest ride where wifey and I can whisper sweet nothings to each other (just because we can), it is so quiet, local city driving or highway. 

Nearly deafened by winding the window down 2" and the massive Cicadas having a roar outside. I have never seen ones so large or heard such a din. But wind the windows up and its all peace full. 

Wind noise. No way.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Parts of Louisiana and southern Florida are that way, walking in the wild gives you a pretty good idea of what prey feels like. Nothing like walking into a snake crawling on the ground whose head is three feet higher than you are.

Little less fearsome walking into the woods in Northern Wisconsin, but did run into a female wolf. She was more interested in having sex with my German Shepherd dog, than in me. 

For whatever reason, rolling down a window on the Cruze 1 or 2 inches (2.5 or 5 cm) is a heck of a lot louder than rolling it all the way down.


----------

